# Puffball Mushrooms.



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I went for a walk this eve and the wife said hey are those puffballs? I went runnin up and found a load of them. Bout a 75yd strech, they were all from small hand sized up to the bigger ones. I left a bunch of hand sized one so i can go back at the end of the to see how big they get.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Any recepies???


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

that i dont. my neighbor says he pan fries his with a little cornmeal. i usually just cut em up and put em in a pan with butter, pepper and garlic and just cook em down.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have found a bunch also, but I don't care for them. There are several in my yard that will end up getting mowed over. If anyone would like them send me a PM.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

slice em a half inch thick. dip in an egg wash. Salt and pepper and fry in an iron skillet with butter. ummmm.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Just make sure that the meat is all WHITE.

Nik,


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Found more tonight in a fayette county while putting apples and a messing around with my tree stand.


----------

